# Minor Stage Races 2016 **may contain SPOILERS**



## rich p (19 Jan 2016)

e.g the TdU 

T de San Luis - Ettix win the opening TTT with Richeze in yellow ( or whatever colour the leader wears!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2016)

Tropicale Amisso Bongo underway as well - I had planned on having it in the Pro Pundit game but coverage is poor


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jan 2016)

Etixx add to their wins with Cav-replacement, Fernando Gaviria, taking out the sprint on Stage 2 of San Luis, over the predictably 2nd-placed, Sagan, and 3rd was Elia Viviani, who in this race is not riding for Sky but for the Italian national squad.

I am looking forward to Caleb Ewan and Gaviria clashing at some point this season...


----------



## User169 (21 Jan 2016)

Sagan's racing with hairy legs!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tropicale Amisso Bongo underway as well


Whoooosh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

Big pile-up at San Luis with some tweets suggesting that Nairo Quintana has broken his collar bone,

edit - tweets now saying he completed the stage and no bones broken.

further edit - Movistar have tweeted that no break for Quintana.

This is almost as exciting as an episode of Casualty.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jan 2016)

If he isn't ok, can i rock him in my arms until he is?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> If he isn't ok, can i rock him in my arms until he is?


Only if I get to provide comfort to the magnificent Marcel if he ever falls over.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Only if I get to provide comfort to the magnificent Marcel if he ever falls over.


Can you fit him in your arms?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> Can you fit him in?


I reckon I could <oh-er missus>


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> I reckon I could <oh-er missus>


With the use of government minister endorsed poppers it wouldn't even hurt.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

Adrien Petit wins La Tropicale and for some reason does a Tommy Cooper impression "just like that, I thank-you"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jan 2016)

Great to see Nairo Quintana's younger brother, Dayer, winning the Tour de San Luis. 

Malori is still not looking good though - apparently now being treated for brain injuries in a specialist clinic in Buenos Aires.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2016)

A good win for Pete Kennaugh in Oz and also for Fab C in Mallorca.
Cav dnf-ed in Cadel's race.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2016)

And Greipel wins the third 'stage' of the Mallorca challenge.
He's started the season pretty hot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

Looks as if the organisers of the Tour of Dubai forgot to tell everyone who lives there that it was on.


----------



## Spinney (3 Feb 2016)

Just asking - are these races minor enough so that no comments in here will be spoilers for anyone watching later? If so, fine - if not, let me know and I'll add spoilers to the title.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> Just asking - are these races minor enough so that no comments in here will be spoilers for anyone watching later? If so, fine - if not, let me know and I'll add spoilers to the title.


Spoilers added to title please

*Done!

Splendid! *


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

Echelons at Besseges.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

Kittel is back but Cav didn't look too shabby yesterday, considering he had no lead out and had to come from a fair way back.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

And Poels wins the ITT in the Valencia Volta, and beats Kiryenka into third. I didn't know he was any good at TTs


----------



## Crackle (4 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> And Poels wins the ITT in the Valencia Volta, and beats Kiryenka into third. I didn't know he was any good at TTs


Me neither. I think that's the first TT he's won. I thought he was more of a climber, looking at his stats though, he's got good all round ability, probably why Sky took him.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

A decent start to the year by Sky. Kennaugh and Froome win in Oz and Poels taking the GC in Valencia.
Cav wins stage 1 in the idyllic Qatar. Dimension Data account is up and running.


----------



## Hont (8 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Cav wins stage 1 in the idyllic Qatar. Dimension Data account is up and running.



Helped by the absence of Sky and Etixx-QS (presumably off now being fitted for quick-release shoes). Cav may have to start valuing "shoot small races" a bit more these days.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

Hont said:


> Helped by the absence of Sky and Etixx-QS (presumably off now being fitted for quick-release shoes). Cav may have to start valuing "shoot small races" a bit more these days.


True but I think he still has ambitions in the bigger races. I, personally, wish that he wasn't bothering with the 'shoot' Olympics and had another bash at Greipel and Kittel etc. He didn't look far off the pace last week despite having a less than ideal train and tactical positioning.
I'm sounding like a fanboi


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

Last 15km of the ToQ. You may want to FF to the last km...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-U7N9OnzX4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

Although it's not a stage race, it is minor. Gilbert wins in Murcia ahead of a few dopers
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vuelta-ciclista-a-la-regin-de-murcia-2016/results/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

Peloton stopped in Almeria due to a sandstorm


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Feb 2016)

Spartacus takes a fine TT win in the Algarve, Nibbles wins on the Oman mountain stage, like old times.


----------



## fimm (22 Feb 2016)

I thought it was good to see Thibaut Pinot challenging Nibali on the Green Mountain stage. Nibali showed him who was boss in the end, though.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Feb 2016)

fimm said:


> I thought it was good to see Thibaut Pinot challenging Nibali on the Green Mountain stage. Nibali showed him who was boss in the end, though.


It was Romain Bardet, not Thibaut Pinot.


----------



## Asa Post (22 Feb 2016)

An enjoyable Ruta del Sol, with a cracking final stage.

I *do* like the way Valverde rides. It's a pity that I have a lurking doubt about his bonio fidos.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Feb 2016)

It was quite a weekend for the big names. Nibali wins in Oman, Valverde takes the Ruta del Sol and Dirty Bertie takes the last stage of the Volta ao Algarve (but can't stop Geraint Thomas taking the GC ha!).


----------



## fimm (22 Feb 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It was Romain Bardet, not Thibaut Pinot.


Damn. Wrong up and coming French rider. (Or am I even more muddled about who people are than I think I am?)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Feb 2016)

fimm said:


> Damn. Wrong up and coming French rider. (Or am I even more muddled about who people are than I think I am?)


Nope, you're right. Both young, French GC riders.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2016)

Asa Post said:


> An enjoyable Ruta del Sol, with a cracking final stage.
> 
> I *do* like the way Valverde rides. It's a pity that I have a lurking doubt about his bonio fidos.



But tactically very astute.

BMC rode themselves into the ground on the TT. Stupid tactics IF their goal was to win, which perhaps is wasn't.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Feb 2016)

Great to see Tommy V take a stage in Provence in a bit of an echappée


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Feb 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Great to see Tommy V take a stage in Provence in a bit of an echappée



He is a better rider than some people give him credit for.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He is a better rider than some people give him credit for.


I always like how loyal he is to his team, what's that been now like 15 years maybe ?


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2016)

Anyone read about Arnold Fiek in the GP Lugano. crashed 12 metres down into the lake and was rescued by a boat! Holy cow!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Anyone read about Arnold Fiek in the GP Lugano. crashed 12 metres down into the lake and was rescued by a boat! Holy cow!



Here's the story:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ger...2-metre-fall-into-lake-during-gp-lugano-race/

Also in unfortunate injuries this week, Eduardo Sepulveda, one of my favourite up-and-coming climbers, was hit by a race barrier that was caught by the wind near the end of La Drome Classic, and was left unconscious with a fractured scaphoid, radius, broken teeth... he'll be out for a few months:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sepulveda-out-for-three-months-after-being-hit-by-barrier/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Sam Bennett wins stage 1 of Criterium International


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

And Thibaut Pinot wins the TT at Criterium International

FDJ have transformed themselves this year. A French Tour de France champion in the next few years?


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> And Thibaut Pinot wins the TT at Criterium International
> 
> FDJ have transformed themselves this year. A French Tour de France champion in the next few years?


They seem to be taking it seriously don't they. TT performances have transformed incredibly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> They seem to be taking it seriously don't they. TT performances have transformed incredibly.


Geniez was 3rd and Roy 9th in the TT. Amazeballs. 

<Wanders off to see what price Pinot is for winning the tour this year...>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Pinot takes the final stage of Criterium International and wins the overall


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Pinot takes the final stage of Criterium International and wins the overall


Keep yer money in your dusty wallet Marmy, Quintana is nailed on for the Tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Keep yer money in your dusty wallet Marmy, Quintana is nailed on for the Tour


Maybes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Another medical emergency (yesterday), this time a heart attack at Criterium International for Daan Mynghee of Roubaix Lille Métropole 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/myngheer-suffers-heart-attack-during-criterium-international/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2016)

EQSs inability to win is yet again to the fore at 3 Days of De Panne, where Viviani pips The Beautiful Marcel to the line. I was following it on twitter and EQS were getting all excited about "leading the way #waytoride" and "Our team took the lead with 8 km to go! #waytoride", and how there were "five riders for marcel kittel inside the last 3km #waytoride"...and then "Viviani wins stage 2..."

#waytocomesecond


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Mar 2016)

Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall of Astana's team bus after De Panne stage 1 too...
Lutsenko: What the f**k were you doing?
Westra: Me? What the f**k were YOU doing??
Lutsenko: Nah mate. What. The. F**k. Were. YOU. Doing???


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall of Astana's team bus after De Panne stage 1 too...
> Lutsenko: What the f**k were you doing?
> Westra: Me? What the f**k were YOU doing??
> Lutsenko: Nah mate. What. The. F**k. Were. YOU. Doing???


That was so funny, complete and utter "handbags" on the road


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

Viviani didn't even have a lead out and beat Kittel and Kristoff in a mano a mano sprint. Very impressive.


----------



## Hont (31 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Viviani didn't even have a lead out and beat Kittel and Kristoff in a mano a mano sprint. Very impressive.


I was really impressed with his tactics - I don't think there would be many riders prepared to leave it that late. He jumped at the perfect moment and spinning a noticeably smaller gear than Kittel. It would be interesting to see the wattage of those three in that sprint, I think Viviani's would be _considerably _less than Kittel's.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Mar 2016)

Westra is presumably over his disappointment from stage 1. He did enough in the time trial to overhaul Kristoff and take GC. And with a podium for Lutsenko too, the Astana team all lived happily ever after.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Westra is presumably over his disappointment from stage 1. He did enough in the time trial to overhaul Kristoff and take GC. And with a podium for Lutsenko too, the Astana team all lived happily ever after.


Lefevere will accuse them of stealing his tactics to win


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Lefevere will accuse them of stealing his tactics to win


You think that's LeFevere's secret weapon? Lull the opposition into thinking you can't organise a p*ss up in a brewery then BOOM spring your trap? If only they could get part 2 of that plan to, y'know, work...


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Cyril Gautier wins Paris - Camembert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2016)

This is gonna hurt a bit in Pais Vasco tomorrow


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Apr 2016)

Props to whoever wrote "Txurruka" and "Amets" on the road, repeatedly, for what seemed like miles and miles. I was beginning to think they were official road markings in the Basque highway code.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

Spot the doper in yellow in the Tour du Maroc


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spot the doper in yellow in the Tour du Maroc


I wonder if old chicken legs, Rasmussen, is coaching him?


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spot the doper in yellow in the Tour du Maroc


You should make these harder, like where's Wally.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2016)

Mikel Landa outclimbed the big favourites on the Pais Vasco. At last year's Giro we were all mightily sceptical of Astana's stellar performance. Now that Landa is a Sky rider have we shelved those doubts? Aru certainly looks human again.


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Mikel Landa outclimbed the big favourites on the Pais Vasco. At last year's Giro we were all mightily sceptical of Astana's stellar performance. Now that Landa is a Sky rider have we shelved those doubts? Aru certainly looks human again.


Not completely.

Given Henao is in with a chance at Pais Vasco I assume, it being home turf, he was given the freedom to go for that and not help Henao. he did look like he had trouble helping leaders last year, tending to bugger off up the road.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Not completely.
> 
> Given Henao is in with a chance at Pais Vasco I assume, it being home turf, he was given the freedom to go for that and not help Henao. he did look like he had trouble helping leaders last year, tending to bugger off up the road.



I think Henao is still the leader and seemed to finish well within himself yesterday, but Landa was given permission to go for the stage.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Not completely.


It goes back to Sky's due diligence again. They've shown frailty in that respect before despite a hard talking interview with Steve Peters.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2016)

Well, well, well. Steve Cummings announced that he was going to go for it today, and I thought, 'Nah, now everyone knows, there's no way they will let you do this', and then he just does exactly what he said he would do. Amazing!


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2016)

I dunno how he gets away with it but it's a winning formula


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Another easy day in the saddle at Pais Vasco


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Brutal stuff in Pais Vasco. Brutal.


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2016)

Select chasing group. exciting stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

Whooooosh, Mate....


----------



## Apollonius (7 Apr 2016)

Lotto Jumbo in yellow (or local equivalent anyway.) Who'd a thought it! Exciting stage tough. Edge of seat stuff during that damp descent.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Sammy effing Sanchez wins a race!
He's 103 isn't he?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Sammy effing Sanchez wins a race!
> He's 103 isn't he?


1003 days since he last won a race - true dat.

Having watched the climbing today, I was quite astounded to hear that tomorrow is the "Queen" stage - how fecking hard is it???!!!

And they still have that redonkulous TT on Saturday to go as well.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2016)

I loved that last climb today. Shame I forgot to put in my predictions...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

I asked how hard today's "Queen stage" was. Well, here's the profile...






Ouch


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Apr 2016)

That's pointy.


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

More altos than Gareth Malone's contacts book.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Apr 2016)

Just found this online, from Ernest Hemingway's 1926 novel, _The Sun Also Rises_:

"There was a bicycle-race on, the Tour du Pays Basque, and the riders were stopping that night in San Sebastian. In the dining-room, at one side, there was a long table of bicycle-riders, eating with their trainers and managers. They were all French and Belgians, and paid close attention to their meal, but they were having a good time. [...]
The next morning at five o'clock the race resumed with the last lap, San Sebastian-Bilbao. The bicycle-riders drank much wine and were burned and browned by the sun. They did not take the race seriously except among themselves."


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

Watching the race on the telly now... Those are some pretty brutal climbs they're tackling today.


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

Great move by Sky to send Landa up the road.

Final climb will be interesting.


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

Ha! That's how to cross the line.


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

Great ride from Rosa.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Ha! That's how to cross the line.



Wasn't it? I don't recall having seen that before in a race! I guess you don't often have enough time in hand to get off and walk across the line with your bike held high...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Apr 2016)

Tomorrow will be very interesting. Ordinarily you'd say Contador has got this. But the TT is no ordinary one. It's basically a relatively short up and down over a hill, and Henao is going to like it as much as he will even like a TT.


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

Henao has been impressive. He looks to have moved up a gear this year...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wasn't it? I don't recall having seen that before in a race! I guess you don't often have enough time in hand to get off and walk across the line with your bike held high...


''Look mum, both hands!''


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

Big loser on the day was Quintana, now 38secs down. Was Barguil a DNS? Can't see him on the lists.


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Big loser on the day was Quintana, now 38secs down. Was Barguil a DNS? Can't see him on the lists.


He was a DNF along with Aru and Simon Yates (amongst a lot of others)


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

For an indication of how tough today's Pais Vasco stage was, there were about 30 DNF, including some proper big names - Martin, Kiryienka, Wellens, Gerrans, Gallopin, Simon Yates, Hesjedal, Barguil...

Maybe a case of tactical withdrawal in some cases, but even so... Crikey.

(ETA: TMN to @rich p - posted before catching up on the whole thread.)


----------



## Asa Post (8 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> For an indication of how tough today's Pais Vasco stage was, there were about 30 DNF, including some proper big names - Martin, Kiryienka, Wellens, Gerrans, Gallopin, Simon Yates, Hesjedal, Barguil...
> 
> Maybe a case of tactical withdrawal in some cases, but even so... Crikey.



Yet Rosa was in the break all day, then rode away from the others and never seemed to be in trouble.
Of course, he rides for Astana and we saw similar marvellous performances from some of their riders last year. I wonder what their secret is.


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2016)

Asa Post said:


> Yet Rosa was in the break all day, then rode away from the others and never seemed to be in trouble.
> Of course, he rides for Astana and we saw similar marvellous performances from some of their riders last year. I wonder what their secret is.



I'm willing to give Rosa the benefit of the doubt - it's not like he's been smashing it every day, this was a one-off performance where he left everything on the road. He's still 11 minutes down on GC.

Quite a few of the riders who dropped out today had been up near the business end of the racing in the previous stages so won't have been as fresh. Besides, as mentioned earlier, it could be a case of tactical withdrawal in quite a few cases - with only the TT to come and no chance of overall victory, their job is done. They'll be on the plane to the Ardennes tomorrow for Amstel Gold, Fleche Wallonne and Liege-Bastogne-Liege.

I'm no apologist for Astana, but today's ride by Rosa was not a smoking gun. Whatever Astana's secret may be, it clearly isn't doing much for Aru at the moment.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

Asa Post said:


> Yet Rosa was in the break all day, then rode away from the others and never seemed to be in trouble.
> Of course, he rides for Astana and we saw similar marvellous performances from some of their riders last year. I wonder what their secret is.


There's always an element of healthy scepticism with Astana, I agree. They've had a good P-V with Rosa, LLS and the recently departed Landa all winning stages. I'm reserving judgment at the moment though as it's not an obvious superman performance. If they all tear up the Giro again @Marmion will be dragging out his witchfinder general photo.
With all the attention on them, their threadbare credibility and (I'd assume) extra scrutiny they'd surely be crazy to be doped now? Or is that naive?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> There's always an element of healthy scepticism with Astana, I agree. They've had a good P-V with Rosa, LLS and the recently departed Landa all winning stages. I'm reserving judgment at the moment though as it's not an obvious superman performance. If they all tear up the Giro again @Marmion will be dragging out his witchfinder general photo.
> With all the attention on them, their threadbare credibility and (I'd assume) extra scrutiny they'd surely be crazy to be doped now? Or is that naive?


Those twats have blocked me from their twitter account due to me possibly making some brief passing reference to them maybe doping. Nobbers.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2016)

Contador smashing this at the first check.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

Bert wins it and the GC.
A gruelling TT but a shame that it was so wet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)

That's a proper hat! No wonder 2nd and 3rd look so glum...


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> That's a proper hat! No wonder 2nd and 3rd look so glum...


I think it was a misdirected frisbee


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I think it was a misdirected frisbee


Wheel bag for the Brompton?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Castilla y Leon starts today. I hadn't realised just how minor it had become, until I checked the startlist. Movistar, Caja-Rural and "others"...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Castilla y Leon starts today. I hadn't realised just how minor it had become...


Stage 1 won by Betancur, it must be worse than I thought


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

Federico Bahamontes, "The Eagle of Toledo", looking good at an awards ceremony organised by La Vuelta a Asturias


----------



## smutchin (20 Apr 2016)

Is Trentino too minor to warrant its own thread? ICBA to start one for it anyway. 

Not many big names there. Should be a three-way scrap between Bardet, Landa and Nibali (Vincenzo), if his Nibs is even interested in contesting it - he's backed Landa to win. 

Perhaps of most interest to Brit cycling fans is the presence of Hugh Carthy and Alex Peters. 

Perhaps of most interest to witch-finders is the presence of several serial dopers...


----------



## smutchin (20 Apr 2016)

Cav pips Nizzolo on the line at the Tour of Croatia, a reverse of yesterday's stage result.

The Dimension Data train was working well, though Renshaw doesn't look like the fearsome lead-out man of old. Reinart Janse Van Rensburg looks useful though.


----------



## rich p (20 Apr 2016)

And his Nibs finishes down the hill with Landa clinging on for the stage.
Carthy finished in a pretty good position again. Looks like a real prospect.


----------



## smutchin (20 Apr 2016)

Good result for Emanuel Buchmann too. I'd forgotten about him since his surprise win in the German nationals and minor Tour heroics last year.


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Good result for Emanuel Buchmann too. I'd forgotten about him since his surprise win in the German nationals and minor Tour heroics last year.


I've still forgotten about him! My deep knowledge of the peloton (© ) has limits clearly!


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2016)

I don't know much about him but he's reckoned to be the bright young hope for German cycling - in GC terms, at least. I suppose Kittel is still the poster boy for stage wins. Apart from Degenkolb, Greipel and Martin, I'm not sure I could name any other German pro cyclists.

ETA: and Ciolek, of course.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2016)

Good display of team tactics by Astana at Trentino today. They had two riders (Fuglsang snd Kangert) in the lead group of 10 going over the top of the final climb, with a 15km descent to the finish. Landa was isolated. Fuglsang repeatedly attacked, forcing Landa to chase, so by the time Kangert launched off the front with 2km to go, Landa had nothing left. 

AG2R actually had three in the group but looked like they were mostly just hanging on. Slightly disappointing from them. 

Buchmann was there again and looking lively. Konrad was the second Bora-Argon18 rider. 

Ultimately no change at the top - the rest of the group finished 10 seconds behind Kangert. Good stage though. 

Nibali finished about another minute back. Not sure about Carthy.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2016)

Meanwhile, across the Adriatic, another win for Nizzolo, with Cav only able to manage 4th place.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I don't know much about him but he's reckoned to be the bright young hope for German cycling - in GC terms, at least. I suppose Kittel is still the poster boy for stage wins. Apart from Degenkolb, Greipel and Martin, I'm not sure I could name any other German pro cyclists.
> 
> ETA: and Ciolek, of course.


Christian Knees
Ruben Zepunke
Simon Geschke
Linus Gerdemann
Roger Kluge
Robert Förstemann

That's about all I can add.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Christian Knees
> Simon Geschke
> Linus Gerdemann



Oh yeah, should have remembered those three at least. 

I didn't count Forstermann because I was thinking of road rather than track.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I didn't count Forstermann because I was thinking of road rather than track.


I was showboating


----------



## rich p (21 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was showboating


Or copy and pasting...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Apr 2016)

Kangert took the stage today, but couldn't shake Landa who, by finishing third, keeps the overall.


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2016)

For those that have been following the Tour of Croatia, there is live streaming on procyclinglive.com from 2.00pm. Strange this one, as Eurosport have shown every day live! I know there is LBL, but they could have fitted in the finish live on their other channel.


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2016)

I haven't been paying attention to the Tour of Croatia for a couple of days but the hilly stage 4 was a good one for the young Brits Scott Davies (20) and Daniel Pearson (22) of Team Wiggins, who moved up to 9th and 11th respectively on GC.

Scott Davies apparently stands at 1.84m and weighs 64kg (according to PCS). He must be even more of a beanpole than Froome! Although wikipedia has him at 1.8m and 66kg, which sounds more likely. He's been national U23 TT champion for two years running and at the 2014 Commonwealth Games, he was 10th in the road race (a race that only 12 riders finished, as you may recall, thanks to the appalling conditions) and 16th in the TT - didn't put in a particularly great time, but still very impressive for an 18yo. Sounds very much like one to watch.


----------



## simo105 (24 Apr 2016)

Is this tour of turkey a joke race! Pedestrian riding in the bunch. Crossing the road in front of the leader, poor show from turkey


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2016)

Niemiec wins the stage from a 120km solo breakaway. Commentator remarks that he looks 'fresh as a daisy' at the finish. I wouldn't raise an eyebrow except for the fact that this is the Tour of Turkey...


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I haven't been paying attention to the Tour of Croatia for a couple of days but the hilly stage 4 was a good one for the young Brits Scott Davies (20) and Daniel Pearson (22) of Team Wiggins, who moved up to 9th and 11th respectively on GC.



Yes, they're still doing well 10th and 11th @ 3'46" and 3'58" after yesterdays TTT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2016)

Someone looks pleased in Croatia

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5t4lS1Gdb4


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Apr 2016)

Prologue of the Tour de Romandie is currently underway. I haven't seen it but apparently Giant-Alpecin's Chad Haga crashed falling off the start ramp. Whoops.


----------



## mjr (26 Apr 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Prologue of the Tour de Romandie is currently underway. I haven't seen it but apparently Giant-Alpecin's Chad Haga crashed falling off the start ramp. Whoops.


He's not having a good year, is he? http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/03/rider-journal/chad-haga-journal-just-a-flesh-wound_399309


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Apr 2016)

Ion leads the charge in Romandie.

http://cyclingquotes.com/news/izagi...-marred_romandie_prologue#7tF7TuMfG4HD5iyV.97


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Apr 2016)

Why didn't Froom start Romandie?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> Why didn't Froom start Romandie?


He did start


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> He did start


I didn't look far enough down the results!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> I didn't look far enough down the results!


Apologies for brevity of previous reply, was at dentist and got called as replying. 26 seconds down on winner iirc.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Apologies for brevity of previous reply, was at dentist and got called as replying. 26 seconds down on winner iirc.


And 10 seconds down I Quintana


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2016)

26 seconds is a fair chunk to lose over 4.5km, especially for a TTer of Froome's calibre. Were conditions that bad or was he just not pushing hard?

It might not matter over the course of the race, he could easily make it up, but it might also mean Sky are putting their eggs in other baskets (ie Thomas and Kiwiatkowski) for this race.


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2016)

The final 15 or 20 starters had really poor, wet conditions and Froome really struggled round the dodgy downhill hairpin


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Apr 2016)

I thought Marcel Kittel did well to stay in contention yesterday. Good win.

I'm reading this morning Richie Porte will be a DNS today due to "GI" problems. Gastro-intestinal?


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2016)

I see that Stannard was a DNF. Does anyone know why?


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2016)

Disastrous day for Sky at Ronandie. 

Great battle between Quintana and Zakarin though.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Apr 2016)

Zakarin has been relegated for an "irregular sprint". Quintana wins the stage.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Apr 2016)

Well, that's Froome's tilt at the GC over. He came in 17m 30s down on Quintana.


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2016)

Nice to see Voeckler racing rather than showboating for a change. Good win.


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2016)

He still had his tongue out though.


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2016)

He just can't help himself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2016)

Good ride from Voeckler, pity he doesn't do that more


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2016)

Before today's result I was wondering why Voekler doesn't get results/race for the win more. He can read a race, and must have the legs for long efforts. So why do we never see him on the podium...


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2016)

Possibly because he is a one-man team. Only two other Direct Energie riders finished the race. he is either off on his own doing mad breakaways or coming back from being dropped (like today) to win. He is a one-off. Love it.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

A bit embarrassing for Nico Roche getting mugged by Voekler though.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Quintana is still looking pretty good for the Tour after his Romandie success. 
Pinot (or TboPno, as I saw him referred to) didn't do his chances any harm either. I still find it hard seeing him as a future TdF winner though.
Froomedawg redeemed his race with a stage win, a decent ITT and a futile last stage breakaway. His prep. doesn't seem ideal to me, this year though.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Pinot (or TboPno, as I saw him referred to) didn't do his chances any harm either. I still find it hard seeing him as a future TdF winner though.



I think there aren't many better than him at the moment. And it will only take a bit of luck to go his way...


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2016)

I wrote Pinot off after last year. Still not convinced. Just needs something not to go his way and.then we'll see if he has the character yet.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Talking of GC contenders...
Nibali and his Astana mate, Aru , haven't shown much form this year.
If His Nibs goes on to smash it up the mountains in the Giro, I'm going to have to PM Marmion to get his witchfinder snap out again


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

I was in Scarborough for yesterday's Tour de Yorkshire stage finish. The atmosphere was electric for the last 45 minutes or so. Tommy V's win seemed very popular. He was really chuffed and kept on kissing the big Y trophy (Y for Yorkshire - do try to keep up!). He cracked a joke about it when someone handed him a microphone - "Ah am keeesing zis trophee more zan ah am keeesing ma waf" which got a big laugh from the crowd.

He is surprisingly short and his legs are scrawny. Somehow, I expected him to be bigger.

I'll see if any of my video clips are worth sticking on YouTube.


----------



## Proto (2 May 2016)

Minor stage race: My daughter was 69th in the Festival Elsy Jacobs (Tour of Luxembourg).  Said it was very tough. Didn't have TT bikes for the prologue, which didn't help. Atrocious weather for the first stage, rained all day and was very cold. Weather better day two, but bumpy as hell, and some were getting dropped on the first big climb, out the back and gone. Gritted her teeth and hung on. Survived, just.

Comeback girl Marianne Vos came 2nd in the prologue, but only managed 10th on final GC. Obviously not quite there yet!


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Proto said:


> Minor stage race: My daughter was 69th in the Festival Elsy Jacobs (Tour of Luxembourg).  Said it was very tough. Didn't have TT bikes for the prologue, which didn't help. Atrocious weather for the first stage, rained all day and was very cold. Weather better day two, but bumpy as hell, and some were getting dropped on the first big climb, out the back and gone. Gritted her teeth and hung on. Survived, just.
> 
> Comeback girl Marianne Vos came 2nd in the prologue, but only managed 10th on final GC. Obviously not quite there yet!


Kudos as they say on Strava!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2016)

Tour de Yorkshire crowd yesterday at Scarborough, and a glimpse of Voeckler sprinting away from Roche for the win ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

Just catching up on cycling results after a weekend away, and spotted that Hugh Carthy took the overall victory at Vuelta Asturias. He's certainly having a good season.


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just catching up on cycling results after a weekend away, and spotted that Hugh Carthy took the overall victory at Vuelta Asturias. He's certainly having a good season.



And he was the only Brit in the race!


----------



## rich p (3 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just catching up on cycling results after a weekend away, and spotted that Hugh Carthy took the overall victory at Vuelta Asturias. He's certainly having a good season.


Is there a report anywhere? I've read the results.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Is there a report anywhere? I've read the results.


The reports I have seen are fairly rubbish, and extend to "British rider wins a race" without too much detail.

However, the Vuelta Asturias Facebook page has some race footage if you want to have a look.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> The reports I have seen are fairly rubbish, and extend to "British rider wins a race" without too much detail.
> 
> However, the Vuelta Asturias Facebook page has some race footage if you want to have a look.


Cycling Weekly have a short piece
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...irst-british-rider-win-vuelta-asturias-223512
and this on the stage he won
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-223360?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## brommers (4 May 2016)

The 4 days of Dunkirk starts today on Eurosport @ 2.30pm. A five day race!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 May 2016)

brommers said:


> The 4 days of Dunkirk starts today on Eurosport @ 2.30pm. A five day race!


The lack of numeracy about this race always makes me LOL


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

Coquard takes stage 1 with Bouhanni badly positioned ending up 3rd


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Coquard takes stage 1 with Bouhanni badly positioned ending up 3rd


nice of Soupe to lead out Coquard !


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> nice of Soupe to lead out Coquard !


Doh! moment when he looks round and sees Coquard behind him


----------



## brommers (5 May 2016)

With the size of the crowds at the TdY does it warrant 2.HC status?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2016)

Coquard won again today - beating Bouhanni, who was really pushing it in the rough'n'tumble division, but still couldn't defeat Coquard.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Coquard won again today - beating Bouhanni, who was really pushing it in the rough'n'tumble division, but still couldn't defeat Coquard.


the overhead shots in the final 2km really showed up the elbows and jostling very well, great stuff. Bouhanni just left it a bit late, good win by Coquard.


----------



## HF2300 (6 May 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> the overhead shots in the final 2km really showed up the elbows and jostling very well, great stuff...



Yes, I liked the long overhead on stage 2 of the TdY for the same reason - you could see just what was going on, the gaps and the moves, who was leaning on who, and so on.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2016)

Not nice: Stage 3 of the Fleche du Sud cancelled because of serious mass-crash on a descent involving 35 or so riders:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fleche-du-sud-stage-3-cancelled-after-serious-crash/

No real injury details yet.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 May 2016)

What you might call a clusterf*ck at the Four Days of Dunkerque today. Motorbike went wrong way off a roundabout and front of the peloton followed him. Yikes.

http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/co...k-as-motorbike-leads-riders-off-course-video/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> What you might call a clusterf*ck at the Four Days of Dunkerque today. Motorbike went wrong way off a roundabout and front of the peloton followed him. Yikes.
> 
> http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/co...k-as-motorbike-leads-riders-off-course-video/



What's worse is the farking bikecam, having cause the accident, then continues to film the rider who had crashed into him when he stopped, as he was lying in the road, rather than helping him...


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> What you might call a clusterf*ck at the Four Days of Dunkerque today. Motorbike went wrong way off a roundabout and front of the peloton followed him. Yikes.
> 
> http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/co...k-as-motorbike-leads-riders-off-course-video/


Was it Robert Millar who was directed down the wrong road by a Gendarme pretty close to a summit finish and subsequently lost the stage.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Was it Robert Millar who was directed down the wrong road by a Gendarme pretty close to a summit finish and subsequently lost the stage.


I'm afraid I don't know. Close to a summit finish would be pretty gutting.


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm afraid I don't know. Close to a summit finish would be pretty gutting.


Yeah it was, just looked it up. Stage 14 of the 1988 TdF, I remember watching it but I can't find it on Youtube. Him and another rider mistook the Gendarme's signals and went the wrong way and the rider in third, Ghirotto, won the stage. Truly gutting.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Was it Robert Millar who was directed down the wrong road by a Gendarme pretty close to a summit finish and subsequently lost the stage.


Some TdF Pyrennean stage in the late 80's, I think, he and a Frenchman misread a gendarme flag or a something, lost the chance to win the stage...oops, sorry, missed last post...


----------



## oldroadman (7 May 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Some TdF Pyrennean stage in the late 80's, I think, he and a Frenchman misread a gendarme flag or a something, lost the chance to win the stage...oops, sorry, missed last post...


I think the gendarme was at the entrance to the deviation (in case anyone is unaware, all the cars and motos except commissaires. direction, radio tour are diverted before the finish), and was trying to send a team car into it, when Millar and another rider mistook the direction. Fortune of war and all that, but a bit of a downer when you are going for the win!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Millar and another rider...



The other rider was Phillipe Bouvatier, the stage was won by Massimo Ghirotto and Millar finished second.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not nice: Stage 3 of the Fleche du Sud cancelled because of serious mass-crash on a descent involving 35 or so riders:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fleche-du-sud-stage-3-cancelled-after-serious-crash/
> 
> No real injury details yet.


I still can't find much of an update re injuries and details of the crash, other than this article:
http://www.lequotidien.lu/sports/accident-sur-la-fleche-du-sud-six-cyclistes-gravement-blesses/


----------



## brommers (10 May 2016)

Bryan Coquard must be on the radar of the top World Tour teams


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

Just over 20 miles to go in Tour of California. I have tried to not get annoyed. I really have. But WTAF is Kirby blabbering on about??!! Does he think it's part of his "persona"? Wánker. 

I have even tweeted Brian Smith asking if he could kill him. Not big or clever. But...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 May 2016)

what a belter of a win by Sagan, came up hard n fast, obviously not his first rodeo.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just over 20 miles to go in Tour of California. I have tried to not get annoyed. I really have. But WTAF is Kirby blabbering on about??!! Does he think it's part of his "persona"? Wánker.
> 
> I have even tweeted Brian Smith asking if he could kill him. Not big or clever. But...


The bloke is becoming increasingly annoying to the point of me turning the sound off. We should start a concerted campaign to Eurosport.
He still knows sweet FA about pro cycling nuance. If Brian Smith doesn't kill the tosser, Marmy, I'll do it if the price is right.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

I reckon the should only let him cover hour record attempts. And then ban the hour.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2016)

rich p said:


> The bloke is becoming increasingly annoying to the point of me turning the sound off. We should start a concerted campaign to Eurosport.
> He still knows sweet FA about pro cycling nuance. If Brian Smith doesn't kill the tosser, Marmy, I'll do it if the price is right.


£5 in a grubby brown envelope do it?


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

themosquitoking said:


> £5 in a grubby brown envelope do it?


Okay, but I ought to warn you that I don't have any change...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

Arrrrggghhhh. He's even worse when there is no cycling to comment on!! I didn't think it possible.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Arrrrggghhhh. He's even worse when there is no cycling to comment on!! I didn't think it possible.


Stream of consciousness drivel...
...the cyclist's James Joyce


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Stream of consciousness drivel...
> ...the cyclist's James Joyce


How many riders does he think "has a great chance today..."? Apart from Wiggins, he has "bigger goals on his mind. Rio." I am not sure if Wiggins has a dog called Rio or not.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> How many riders does he think "has a great chance today..."? Apart from Wiggins, he has "bigger goals on his mind. Rio." I am not sure if Wiggins has a dog called Rio or not.


There's always the Amgen Tracker app with Phil 'n' Paul commentating...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 May 2016)

Kiry must've come off big style. He looked very groggy getting back on his bike, the hard b*stard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> There's always the Amgen Tracker app with Phil 'n' Paul commentating...


Go Carlton!!!!!!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Go Carlton!!!!!!


----------



## brommers (17 May 2016)

Why are Wiggo and Cav there? They're not racing. Appearance money? Surely not?  ps. Which one's which?


----------



## SWSteve (17 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am not sure if Wiggins has a dog called Rio or not.




Her name is Rio and she dances on the sands...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 May 2016)

Amazing performance by Julian Alaphilippe to win stage 3 of TOC. He bloody sprinted past Peter Stetina up Gibraltar Road. Good grief!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Amazing performance by Julian Alaphilippe to win stage 3 of TOC. He bloody sprinted past Peter Stetina up Gibraltar Road. Good grief!



Amazing finish, but also spoiled the Hollywood ending for Stetina, after that horrific injury last year.


----------



## brommers (18 May 2016)

Peter Kennaugh has a suspected fractured collarbone after a crash


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

There's something crushingly boring about the TOC that bunging in the odd hill doesn't quite negate. 
Or is it just me?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 May 2016)

rich p said:


> There's something crushingly boring about the TOC that bunging in the odd hill doesn't quite negate.
> Or is it just me?


I like watching it for some perverse reason, but it's not the most technical parcours.


----------



## mjr (18 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I like watching it for some perverse reason, but it's not the most technical parcours.


The endlessly-scrolling captions and rather uninspired coverage in general also give it a somewhat dozy feeling, but maybe it's the time difference.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

Fecking Kirby talks like Yoda.
Strong he is etc - masturbator


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Fecking Kirby talks like Yoda.
> Strong he is etc - masturbator


The stages have seen some good riding, but I still find it dull - and that twonk makes it worse. Gibbering tool.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

Hard effort by Sagan. 
It's still a shite race but I'll watch anything bar Jeremy Kyle....


----------



## HF2300 (19 May 2016)

rich p said:


> There's something crushingly boring about the TOC that bunging in the odd hill doesn't quite negate.
> Or is it just me?



Not just you. I've tried to watch it a number of times and found it impossible to sustain any interest. It's like the cycling equivalent of lift music.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Not just you. I've tried to watch it a number of times and found it impossible to sustain any interest. It's like the cycling equivalent of lift music.


Funnily enough, the last time I watched it was on the Android app at bedtime. And, fell asleep.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 May 2016)

One thing we didn't see yesterday was this tragic story - motorcycle support rider suddenly dies during the stage: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-of-california-motorcycle-support-member-dies-during-stage-4/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

In what planet does one live in when you sit next to Kirby and not kill him - #killhimsmithy


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

Another interesting long straight road in Cal....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

Kirby wondering why no appetite for more pro cycling in US...


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

ooooh, a bend


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

He tells a good story does Carlton....not


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

OK, brace yourselves....


I'd rather than have Phil'n'Paul than his clown


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> OK, brace yourselves....
> 
> 
> I'd rather than have Phil'n'Paul than his clown


Oh, give over, ffs.
Xandio has been riding for Sky since 1876 and this is the first time I've ever seen him. Ever.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Oh, give over, ffs.
> Xandio has been riding for Sky since 1876 and this is the first time I've ever seen him. Ever.


39 years old, blah blah


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

Who's going to reach out and light the after burners with some belief?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> OK, brace yourselves....
> 
> 
> I'd rather than have Phil'n'Paul than his clown


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

Dull. dull, dull, etc etc etc


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 May 2016)

Xabi Zandio finished like a 39 year old up against a 24-yo and a 22-yo, didn't he?


----------



## rich p (20 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Xabi Zandio finished like a 39 year old up against a 24-yo and a 22-yo, didn't he?


But we know he isn't just a figment of Dave Brailsford's imagination now though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Ettix-QS are staying here today. "Here's Johnny!"


----------



## brommers (20 May 2016)

Has anyone seen a startlist for Velothon Wales?


----------



## lyn1 (20 May 2016)

Sadly a weak field. No WT teams or strong PC squads. Perhaps not surprising given overlap with Giro, Cali and Norway.

https://www.velouk.net/2016/05/17/news-2016-velothon-wales-teams/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Just when you thought it couldnae get any worse, it's TOC TT. In Fulsom. With that twonk Kirby mentioning songs about a prison...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Vasil Kiryienka, "known for going a lot faster than he looks like he's going. He is of course world time trial champion."

Bravo Carlton, bravo


----------



## brommers (21 May 2016)

I was a bit tired but I think he was talking about an uncomfortable saddle and quipped "ring of fire"


----------



## rich p (23 May 2016)

Cav comfortably outsprinted Sagan, Kristoff, Van Poppel to win the last stage in the TOC. Considering his track training schedule, Cav has been pretty fast on occasion, only losing by a whisker to Kittel a couple of times. 
Alaphilippe takes the overall and is still only 23 years of age - ©P&P. He's not strong enough yet to win the TdF but could be another French contender in a year or two.


----------



## HF2300 (23 May 2016)

rich p said:


> ...could be another French contender in a year or two.



@rich p gives Alaphilippe the kiss of death...


----------



## philk56 (23 May 2016)

Just watched the last few km. Nice to see Cav winning again but they might need to chop a few of those trees down before they race in Sacramento again


----------



## brommers (23 May 2016)

British wins this weekend
Race:
Daniel McLay - Grand Prix de la Somme (beating Nacer Bouhanni into second)
Thomas Stewart - Velothon Wales
Daniel Whitehouse (aged 21) - Tour de Flores
Stage:
Mark Cavendish - Tour of California
Scott Davies (aged 21) - Ronde de l'Isard (u23)

Great stuff


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2016)

It was also the Tour of Norway - AKA EBH's only chance to win a race - this last few days. EBH duly came second, to Peter Weening, although he did take the last two stages.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Daniel Whitehouse (aged 21) - Tour de Flores



I noticed that result on PCS and saw the British flag by his name but I think he's actually a Kiwi. He did ride for JLT-Condor for part of the 2014 season but has never raced in Britain as far as I can tell.

Edit: tell a lie, he rode in the Beaumont Trophy* in 2014 - one of the few races he finished while at JLT-Condor, apparently.

*previous winners include B.Wiggins, R.Downing, D.Downing, M.Elliott, K.House


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Edit: tell a lie, he rode in the Beaumont Trophy* in 2014 - one of the few races he finished while at JLT-Condor, apparently.
> 
> *previous winners include B.Wiggins, R.Downing, D.Downing, M.Elliott, K.House



My old club's race!


----------



## brommers (26 May 2016)

Theuns holds off McLay in sprint finish stage 1 of Tour of Belgium. Huge crash in peloton near the end.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2016)

brommers said:


> Theuns holds off McLay in sprint finish stage 1 of Tour of Belgium. Huge crash in peloton near the end.


Thanks, I'd missed this. McClay is doing well this year and I think we all have respect for GB riders who plough their own furrow lime him and Carty. And Srannard too, in the early days.
Van Aert must be some rider too to beat a very decent field coming from cyclo cross.


----------



## HF2300 (27 May 2016)

rich p said:


> lime him ... And Srannard.



Mobile keyboard?


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

HF2300 said:


> Mobile keyboard?


M<ust bee. Two early tobe pizzed, eeven for Rcih


----------



## rich p (27 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Thanks, I'd missed this. McClay is doing well this year and I think we all have respect for GB riders who plough their own furrow lime him and Carty. And Srannard too, in the early days.
> Van Aert must be some rider too to beat a very decent field coming from cyclo cross.


A combo of poor eyesight and small txt on't fone....


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

Yikes. Again.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/belgium-tour-stage-3-abandoned-after-motorbikes-cause-big-crash/

Poor Stig Broeckx caught for the second time this season!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 May 2016)

I think that cutting the number of motos and other vehicles on race courses has got to be a priority.


----------



## brommers (28 May 2016)

Apparently in a coma and a racer died in Spain as well. Don't know the details of this. Sad news.


----------



## HF2300 (28 May 2016)

David Canada died in Spain - road accident in a sportive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2016)

I'm trying to work out what competitive advantage is to be had from having 4 arms in a cycling race


----------



## HF2300 (28 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm trying to work out what competitive advantage is to be had from having 4 arms in a cycling race



It's to make it easier to strap the two helmets on.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm trying to work out what competitive advantage is to be had from having 4 arms in a cycling race



More injection points?


----------



## HF2300 (29 May 2016)

Actually, there are multiple advantages:

In a sprint you can keep two hands on the bars while fending off other riders, and the extra shoulders help when barging your way through.

At the feed zone you can grab a load of musettes to make sure you keep fuelled, and then sort through your swag more quickly.

Water bottle duty's a lot easier and quicker.

No accusations of sticky bottles - you can ride alongside the team car with two hands clearly in the air.

You're better equipped for clearing out all those idiots running alongside you on a mountain stage.

You're far better equipped to make extravagant angry gestures at the wheel suckers in your breakaway.

No unfortunate collisions with snowbanks on crucial stages, as you can eat and steer at the same time.

If you're unlucky enough to wipe out in a crash, the inevitable broken collarbone won't slow you down - just use a different arm.

And you can sort out all those people who are telling you how godawful your team jersey is.

Better make sure you get sent to fair weather races though, because you're really going to struggle getting that gilet on while riding...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

Greg Daniel, US National Champion.

Good luck trying to find out who he is...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> More injection points?


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Greg Daniel, US National Champion.
> 
> Good luck trying to find out who he is...



To be fair, he is only 21.

Looks like a lot of the big names weren't there (Boswell and Dombrowski are still at the Giro, of course) but he beat Alex Howes who's no slouch. Sounds like he could be a good prospect.

ETA: Taylor Phinney didn't start but I'm pleased to see he won the TT on Friday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2016)

Update on Stig Broeckx
http://cyclingquotes.com/news/stig_broeckx_still_in_serious_condition/#acOHpJm2oLXif5BT.97


----------



## brommers (31 May 2016)

Strong team from Sky at the Dauphiné
Froome, Kwiatkowski, Landa, Nieve, Poels, Rowe


----------



## HF2300 (31 May 2016)

Riding for Froome, I assume? I haven't paid attention to what they're up to.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Update on Stig Broeckx
> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/stig_broeckx_still_in_serious_condition/#acOHpJm2oLXif5BT.97


Further update:
"Because of the increased intracranial pressure Stig Broeckx had to undergo two operations today, which stabilised the intracranial pressure again. Stig will need to stay in an induced coma for a while to let his body recover from the injuries and surgery. At the moment no prognosis can be made."


----------



## brommers (2 Jun 2016)

Greg Van Avermaet won a KP race in Belgium the other day. Does anyone know what a KP race is?


----------



## dragon72 (2 Jun 2016)

Owt to do with crisps, I think.


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Greg Van Avermaet won a KP race in Belgium the other day. Does anyone know what a KP race is?



Not sure what KP is, but the race was a "kermis" or "kermiskoers", the Flemish word for a crit. 

Sometimes called "rondjes om de kerk" - laps around the church.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Greg Van Avermaet won a KP race in Belgium the other day. Does anyone know what a KP race is?





DP said:


> Not sure what KP is, but the race was a "kermis" or "kermiskoers", the Flemish word for a crit.
> 
> Sometimes called "rondjes om de kerk" - laps around the church.



Last year's event, the first running of it, was classified as NE. Given that there were only 12 starters perhaps it was for "Naebody Entered" 

Maybe it went up a standard this year? Kermesse Professional? (or whatever the spelling of professional is in Flemish) - over 200 starters and 139 finished.

That's quite a jump!


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2016)

Cavendish takes on Greipel tomorrow in Cologne. Should be good.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Cavendish takes on Greipel tomorrow in Cologne. Should be good.


Apparently Cav doesn't race after all.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2016)

Apparently, Quintana got in the break on yesterday's opening stage of the Route du Sud and picked up enough time bonuses to put him in third overall.

Hugh Carthy is racing too - should be interesting to see him going up against Quintana in the hills. Stage 4 is the one to watch - they go over the Tourmalet (opposite direction to the Tour) and then it's a summit finish.

Dan Mclay is the only other Brit in the race.


----------



## brommers (17 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Apparently, Quintana got in the break on yesterday's opening stage of the Route du Sud and picked up enough time bonuses to put him in third overall.


He and another rider made a break right from the start and had an 11' 30" lead at one time.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jun 2016)

Quintana takes the TT over Chavanel. Granted, it was hilly, and he didn't appear to have any real specialist opposition, but this shows his training has been paying off and that he is in top form...


----------



## brommers (18 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Hugh Carthy is racing too - should be interesting to see him going up against Quintana in the hills. Stage 4 is the one to watch - they go over the Tourmalet (opposite direction to the Tour) and then it's a summit finish.


Yes. He done well - crossing the line with Q - only 4 seconds behind the winner.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

A good day for Movistar all over the place.
Carthy is still impressing though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2016)

Maarten Tjallingii rides his last ever race as a pro today at the Ster ZLM Toer


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2016)

Just caught up with the highlights of the Route du Sud stage 4. Cracking stuff. It looked for ages like Carthy was in difficulty but he dug deep into his Suitcase of Courage for that attack in the final kilometre. Not that Quintana seemed unduly troubled by it - the way the commentators were going on, you'd have thought Quintana was on the verge of cracking but it looked to me like he was just sitting tight because he had a teammate up the road. And then he came past Carthy with consummate ease on the line. Still, brave effort by Carthy, but he will have to learn how to spin lower gears if he ever wants to drop the likes of Quintana on a climb like that.

On a side note, just how damn strong do Movistar look at the moment? They've got the tactics, they've got the strength in depth, they've got the World's Fastest Skinsuits (it says here)... Froome is going to have his work cut out defending his Tour title against Quintana.


----------



## brommers (20 Jun 2016)

Carthy finished last yesterday, nearly 8 minutes down. Don't know what happened to him.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Suitcase of Courage



Oy!



brommers said:


> Carthy finished last yesterday, nearly 8 minutes down. Don't know what happened to him.



He crashed.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Carthy finished last yesterday, nearly 8 minutes down. Don't know what happened to him.



He had a fall - caused by a Direct Energie rider, he says. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/car...d-after-route-de-sud-crash-ends-podium-hopes/


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> He had a fall - caused by a Direct Energie rider, he says.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/car...d-after-route-de-sud-crash-ends-podium-hopes/


Still got the G avatar smutch!!!


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Still got the G avatar smutch!!!



Maybe I should change it for one of Hugh Carthy.


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2016)

The Tour of Poland starts Tuesday and there will be live streaming for anyone who wishes to follow it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

85 riders abandoned the Tour of Poland today.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> 85 riders abandoned the Tour of Poland today.




Any reason in particular?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Any reason in particular?


Being jessies.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-riders-abandon-race-brutal-stage-five-261094


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2016)

Incredible, a lot of big names in that list.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> 85 riders abandoned the Tour of Poland today.


Cold and wet, nearly half the peloton abandons, #fannies


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Cold and wet, nearly half the peloton abandons, #fannies


or 'jessies' as Marmion said earlier!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2016)

More fannies and jessies in Poland today, with stage 6 being cancelled after one lap due to the weather.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2016)

The weather allowed the fannies and jessies and jennies and fassies to get back on their bikes today.
Wellens won the overall while Alex Dowsett took the final ITT by 22s from team-mate Castroviejo.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Being jessies.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-riders-abandon-race-brutal-stage-five-261094



No doubt Marmion will be selecting his fantasy team for the Vuelta from the list of DNFers.


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2016)

Pretty impressive by Dowsett beating Roglic by 39 seconds, who won a ITT and 2nd by fractions to Tom D in the other ITT at the Giro.


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2016)

Tour de Wallonie on live Mon, Tue and Wed


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2016)

brommers said:


> Tour de Wallonie on live Mon, Tue and Wed


Aren't all races live? Or should this have been in the TV thread?


----------



## Buddfox (1 Aug 2016)

Just caught the end of the first stage of the Tour of Utah - may keep an eye on it to see how ONE Pro Cycling get on. World tour teams in attendance are IAM, BMC, Cannondale and Trek-Segafredo (unsurprisingly).

Kristopher Dahl of Silber Pro Cycling (Canadian team - happy to admit I hadn't heard of them) won a sprint finish, in case you were interested :-)


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2016)

Simon Yates came second in the Circuito de Getxo, behind Ulissi and ahead of Herrada. 

Hugh Carthy DNF.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

Matt Rendell doing sterling work basically talking to himself (and occasional comments aimed at TV directors in Italy) commentating on Vuelta a Burgos for Bike Channel. It's nowhere near as good as the usual commentator+summariser pairingsm, he "errs" far too often and seems afraid of leaving a few seconds without words, but he's a heck of a lot better than Matt Keenan!

And Danny Van Poppel wins a very strung out bunch sprint after being on the ground earlier in the stage!


----------



## Buddfox (2 Aug 2016)

Yeah it doesn't really work with just one commentator, particularly on a stage like that. I learned a fair bit about the local area though...

All that being said, discovering the Bike channel has been a bit of a revelation, they have lots of great stuff on.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2016)

Lots of great stuff - and then some poo fillers like this film about a Rapha Manchester-to-London with lots of nobbers riding on the tops with misfitted helmets (which I bet are claimed to be for "safety" - and keep us sickies out) and illegal lights, pulling dodgy moves on public roads.

Right - back to work!


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

It's a struggle to find any reason to carry on watching the Utah tour.


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> It's a struggle to find any reason to carry on watching the Utah tour.


The official website tracking is great - video and updates. It's the best I've seen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> The official website tracking is great - video and updates. It's the best I've seen.


4 mins and 40 secs for the 2 riders in front with 11.3 km to go, and the commentators "think" it might stick...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2016)

The commentator has stated the "yellow jersey has done a great job defending it today and knows he's lost it..."
Has he been studying Phil'n'Paul?


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

RC beat RC - that's it folks


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> I learned a fair bit about the local area though...


What? That it's a flat, featureless dump?


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2016)

The bloke commentating on the Burgos was impressed with One Pro's TT because they are a 'continental' team, like the local team!


----------



## Buddfox (4 Aug 2016)

Danny van Poppel just won his second sprint of the Vuelta a Burgos - and comfortably. Contador also stretched his legs with an attempted break but it didn't get anywhere...


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> The bloke commentating on the Burgos was impressed with One Pro's TT because they are a 'continental' team, like the local team!


"The bloke"? The legend that is Matt Rendell seems to have settled down into talking to himself now, but we did just get the interesting sideshow of him taking a phone call in Italian (from the Bike Channel directors, perhaps?) just before an ad break.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Tao Geoghegan Hart 2nd in Utah stage. Great prospect, getting great results. From now on he's TGH.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Tao Geoghegan Hart 2nd in Utah stage. Great prospect, getting great results. From now on he's TGH.


I have heard he's a bit of a dick.


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

A fiery redhead Celt perhaps?


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2016)

Contador wins the Burgos, S Yates 4th @ only 4 secs and Kennaugh @ 11 secs


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2016)

Great ding dong in Utah between Talansky and Morton for the overall. Kudos to Morton for the 70s prawn star pic used for the TV graphics too.

Adrien Costa stagiare for Axeon Hagens Berman seems an interesting 18 year old. Given the sponsor's alcoholic prize today despite being too young to drink in the Backwards States of America.


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2016)

Kristoff beats Degenkolb and van Poppel in great sprint finish in Norway. Some crashes at the finish.


----------



## Proto (13 Aug 2016)

Second stage of the Ladies Tour of Norway today. Two British teams riding, Drops and Podium Ambition. Rained both days, horrible conditions

Yesterday PA had a nighmare day, Claire Rose and Sharon Laws both crashing. Grace Garner got dropped and only EJ Harris was in the big bunch sprint finish (she did well). They did better today, but Claire Rose lost a ton of time, I'm guessing as a result of the crash. Sharon Laws and Garner contesting the sprint

Drops got all six riders into the bunch sprint both days. Bex Womersley and Laura Massey inside top 20 today and LM sitting in 20th on GC.
Final stage tomorrow, longer and hillier than previous two, they'll be working to get LM into the top ten.

Raboliv the strongest team, arguably a level above the rest

Results here: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=

http://www.ladiestour.no/en/


----------



## Proto (13 Aug 2016)

Velofocus take excellent photos. Well worth browsing his site: http://velofocus.photoshelter.com/index

Some ToN photos here: http://velofocus.photoshelter.com/gallery-collection/Ladies-Tour-of-Norway/C000025LoHNdr.O4


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Sky doing well at the Arctic Race of Norway with Danny van Poppel taking stage 2 and the lead before Gianni Moscon takes stage 3 and the GC.
Flattish stage tomorrow, I believe, so he could win his first stage and stage race as a pro. A rising talent.


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Gianni Moscon takes stage 3 and the GC.
> Flattish stage tomorrow, I believe, so he could win his first stage and stage race as a pro. A rising talent.


Yes. At only 22 it's good for Sky (and Froome) as he took that climb to the finish really well. Yet more talent for the Grand Tour events - not an expensive import.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Yes. At only 22 it's good for Sky (and Froome) as he took that climb to the finish really well. Yet more talent for the Grand Tour events - not an expensive import.


True. A nice riposte for those who say Sky hoover up all the best riders as domestiques.
Blimey, I sound like a defensive fanboi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2016)

You want minor, I'll give you minor...
Two British U23 riders on the podium at Ronde van Oostvlaanderen stage 4, Dan Gardner in 2nd and Mark Stewart in 3rd.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2016)

Jon Dibben takes 2nd in stage 2 of the Avenir. 
The lead is with Grindahl, a Norwegian who managed to get in the break two days running. 
Tao and Dibben still in with a shout.


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2016)

Tour du Poitou Charentes - looks like a good stage race. Have not seen any streaming available for this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> You want minor, I'll give you minor...
> Two British U23 riders on the podium at Ronde van Oostvlaanderen stage 4, Dan Gardner in 2nd and Mark Stewart in 3rd.



And Mark Stewart gets 3rd on GC


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> And Mark Stewart gets 3rd on GC


Is he the one I saw in the Gent 6 last year?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Is he the one I saw in the Gent 6 last year?


Yes
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...hent-sixs-u23-cup-despite-late-crashes-200961


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2016)

Dibben up to 3rd and Tao GH 5th after the ITT, at l'Avenir


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2016)

I was surprised TGH lost time in the TT


----------



## Buddfox (25 Aug 2016)

brommers said:


> Tour du Poitou Charentes - looks like a good stage race. Have not seen any streaming available for this.



The only headline I've seen about this is that Nacer Bouhanni's brother (no I didn't know he had one either) got in a punch up after a crash in a sprint.


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2016)

Buddfox said:


> The only headline I've seen about this is that Nacer Bouhanni's brother (no I didn't know he had one either) got in a punch up after a crash in a sprint.


Must be a case of mistaken identity - a Bouhanni would never be involved in that sort of behaviour.


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2016)

Just a reminder that the Tour de l'Avenir is live at 12.30pm today


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2016)

Boonen sprints to victory in the Brussels Cycling Classic, holding off Demare.


----------



## brommers (2 Oct 2016)

Chris Latham won stage 6 of the Olympia's Tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Oct 2016)

The Abu Dhabi Tour starts this week...


----------



## brommers (19 Oct 2016)

Lots of sprinters for stages 1, 2 and 4, likewise loads of climbers for stage 3.


----------



## brommers (20 Oct 2016)

Well, I've just watched live Abu Dhabi Tour on Eurosport - the last 20 minutes!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2016)

brommers said:


> Well, I've just watched live Abu Dhabi Tour on Eurosport - the last 20 minutes!


Huge crowds again I see


----------



## brommers (21 Oct 2016)

Cav won today with Viviani his lead out man


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2016)

I have stuck my entire profit from the years cycling betting on Ulissi winning tomorrow - all £2 of it


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have stuck my entire profit from the years cycling betting on Ulissi winning tomorrow - all £2 of it


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulysses_S._Grant


----------



## brommers (23 Oct 2016)

One Pro Cycling are leading the team classification in the Abu Dhabi Tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Oct 2016)

If the UCI think this is growing global cycling...




Feck me.


----------



## brommers (24 Oct 2016)

Well done to Cav and One Pro Cycling


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> If the UCI think this is growing global cycling...
> 
> Feck me.



The contrast with the enthusiastic crowds in Utsunomiya for the Japan Cup could not be greater...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Oct 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The contrast with the enthusiastic crowds in Utsinomiya for the Japan Cup could not be greater...


Yes, the crowds were fantastic - I was following it on twitter and it looked excellent.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Oct 2016)

Even on the steep wooded hillsides - fantastic terrrain, great race, enthusiastic fans. Surely this is where the World Tour should be looking...


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Even on the steep wooded hillsides - fantastic terrrain, great race, enthusiastic fans. Surely this is where the World Tour should be looking...


I don't really get why the UCI are all over the Middle East apart from filling the coffers. There is no obvious engagement by the locals. As I said elsewhere last week, I don't see what the Emirates get out of it either apart from exposing their countries as inhospitable and ugly. Especially the bizarre man-made hotel and beach areas.


----------



## smutchin (27 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I don't really get why the UCI are all over the Middle East apart from filling the coffers.




View: https://youtu.be/Lj-9lSEBBm0


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The contrast with the enthusiastic crowds in Utsunomiya for the Japan Cup could not be greater...


Tell me, Peter, would you welcome more events in Japan?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2016)

The Tour du Rwanda got underway today with a prologue, won by Timothy Rugg.

@I like Skol would be pleased with the winners prize


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2016)

I did contact the Skol team marketing guy a year or two ago to discuss acquiring one of the shirts, new or used, so I could promote the brand back here in the UK and they did promise to send me one. It never arrived


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> I did contact the Skol team marketing guy a year or two ago to discuss acquiring one of the shirts, new or used, so I could promote the brand back here in the UK and they did promise to send me one. It never arrived


Send a message to Timothy Rugg and get him to send you his


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Send a message to Timothy Rugg and get him to send you his


I think I am an ambassador for the brand


----------



## mjr (14 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> A short highlights package of the Tour of Rwanda, about 5 to 11 (UK) each evening on TV5Monde.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Nov 2016)

The crowds in Rwanda are impressive*

*in case anyone from the UCI is reading this, "impressive" means that there were large crowds, several deep, enthusiastically cheering the riders. It does not mean "nowhere to be seen" <cough> World Champs...

I suppose it could be said that the money taken from the rich Middle Eastern countries is being channelled to support events elsewhere. It is, isn't it? Is there any information online re UCI accounts and income/investments?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2016)

It is possible to get a return flight from London to Rwanda for £380 at this time of year. Accommodation seems to be cheap. I have no idea of the logistics of following the Tour of Rwanda, but I see a "wild dream adventure" being thunked up and probably discarded, but every now and again one of my wild dreams comes off...

And I also spotted some twitter activity around whether Rwanda should make an application to host the Worlds in 2021.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Nov 2016)

Rwandan cobbled climb - outstanding fans!


----------



## simo105 (20 Nov 2016)

Wipes the floor out of world champs! Wonder what attracts the fans to races in Rwanda?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Nov 2016)

The end of the Tour of Rwanda


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2016)

@Marmion when you go, take me with you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Nov 2016)

I like Skol said:


> @Marmion when you go, take me with you


You're the Skol Poster Boy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2016)

Just spotted Velorooms on twitter reporting sad news from the Tour of Rwanda; Kenyan rider Samwel Mwangi, who crashed during the race, has had partial leg amputation.


----------

